# Debating on getting off science diet!



## Cody_Ray (Jan 1, 2013)

Deuce was started on science diet from my breeder, he's happy healthy and full of energy. But his poo is rather inconsistent extremely watery sometimes mushy sometimes very solid, and horrible smelling gas, he's always given the same kind of treats although they are two different brands. I was talking to a friend of mine I grew up with and he keeps his lab on purina high energy or something like that, his grandfather is the oldest practicing vet in the state of Texas (not my vet though) and claims they're always seeing dogs on science diet showing signs similar signs on the SD and says its sometimes hard for dogs to process premium foods.

While I don't think I want to feed my little man purina I've ran into several friends and people I've met in the dog community tell me science diet isn't a great choice. Blue buffalo, Evolve, Acana and several other premium brands have been suggested as well as a raw diet. I'm a huge believer in what put in is what you get out, but with so many options I don't know where to start. Who knows maybe SD is the best option.

Fire Away fellow V owners!! 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, please use the search feature. 
It's a vast subject and opinions vary. You will need to take some aspirin, though. 

Look into a digestive enzymes supplement to accompany any food type you choose to feed. The gas you experience comes from the dog not being able to digest fully and absorb the nutrients. 

Google "supplementing with digestive enzymes in dogs" and you will get a clearer picture. 

In any case, you will find that hunters will opt to feed kibble, for obvious reasons. Travel, being one of them. 

Lastly, Acana Pacifica and TOTW are popular brands with V owners.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We fed our cats science diet for years and never had a problem. Our pup was already on blue buffalo so we kept him on it. I started experimenting with TOTW when he was 3.5-4 months because his stools were never good and firm. Totw fixed that and he's got good solid poops now. He doesn't seem to love it as much as he did the blue, but he eats and is fine for weight so I'm okay for now. We feed a mix of puppy salmon and adult salmon (about 60-40) because our guy is 50 lbs at 6 months. Good luck!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

mlwindc said:


> We fed our cats science diet for years and never had a problem. Our pup was already on blue buffalo so we kept him on it. I started experimenting with TOTW when he was 3.5-4 months because his stools were never good and firm. Totw fixed that and he's got good solid poops now. He doesn't seem to love it as much as he did the blue, but he eats and is fine for weight so I'm okay for now. We feed a mix of puppy salmon and adult salmon (about 60-40) because our guy is 50 lbs at 6 months. Good luck!


I forgot to note -- our man had room clearing gas before when he was on blue. That seems to have cleared up considerably. I hardly notice the gas now. My husband also adds a spoonful of plain yogurt to his morning meal... Which may help.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

As Datacan said there are numerous threads about this, 
As for us Aspen loves Acana Chicken & BurBank Potato


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We had our pup on Science Diet due to our vet's recommendation. His poop was never solid with it. And it was huge. People at the dog park and our relatives were fascinated at the amount of poop our little guy produced.

We then switched to TOTW and it got a lot more solid and much smaller.


----------



## JudyChartrand (Apr 21, 2013)

Cody_Ray said:


> Deuce was started on science diet from my breeder, he's happy healthy and full of energy. But his poo is rather inconsistent extremely watery sometimes mushy sometimes very solid, and horrible smelling gas, he's always given the same kind of treats although they are two different brands. I was talking to a friend of mine I grew up with and he keeps his lab on purina high energy or something like that, his grandfather is the oldest practicing vet in the state of Texas (not my vet though) and claims they're always seeing dogs on science diet showing signs similar signs on the SD and says its sometimes hard for dogs to process premium foods.
> 
> While I don't think I want to feed my little man purina I've ran into several friends and people I've met in the dog community tell me science diet isn't a great choice. Blue buffalo, Evolve, Acana and several other premium brands have been suggested as well as a raw diet. I'm a huge believer in what put in is what you get out, but with so many options I don't know where to start. Who knows maybe SD is the best option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Zero Science in it 

it sucks ;D


----------

